# Parabolan



## armani1072 (Jan 7, 2004)

Parabolan (Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate)




Effects



This item was produced by Negma in France, and for some time was the last injectable worldwide that contained trenbolone, it was discontinued in 1997 and only now are some Underground labs starting to experiment with reintroducing parabolan, However there are numerous fakes left out there.  
  Much slower Acting than the popular trenbolone acetate this drug stays in the blood for more than two weeks. Trenbolone is a very potent androgen with strong anabolic activity, It is well suited for rapid strength building and mass. Providing exceptional results in a short amount of time. Normally compared to bulking agents like Test or D-bol there is one major difference to this drug however, It does not convert to estrogen, indeed making it very unique since most mass using drugs will aromatize heavily. Usually the milder the estrogen aromatization the weaker the steroid, but no so with parabolan. We do not have to worry about estrogen related side effects yet still have a very potent mass/strength drug. There is no noticeable water retention making for a very hard and defined look , if trenbolone is the only steroid administered there is very little need for anti-estrogens of any kind. The high level of androgen resulting from this steroid can also lead to accelerated burning of body fat resulting in a much tighter physique , without the need for extreme dieting. Trenbolone is noticeably more potent than Test, and has an effect that is as much as 3 times as strong on a milligram 
per milligram basis. Those who have used parabolan heavily would claim it to be indispensable a weekly dosage of 250 mg was average, However many found results using lower dosages, While parabolan was quite effective on its own it was commonly "stacked" with other substances. Such as winstrol or primoboloan giving the user an extremely hard, ripped physique. 



Side Effects



A certain level of androgenic side effects will obviously be noticed using such a potent drug such as, Oily skin, increased aggression, hair loss, and acne, The androgenic nature of this drug makes female use risky at best.  
  Trenbolone is also much more potent than Test at suppressing endogenous androgen production, This makes clear the fact that estrogen is not the only culprit with negative feed-back inhibition, There is some activity as progestin inherent in this compound. It is therefore very much suggested that Clomid and or Nolvadex and possibly HCG be used when terminating the usage of this drug, Otherwise it may take a very long time for natural hormone balances to be achieved.



Counterfeits



As of this profile no real Parabolan is known to exist, however this may soon change. 











courtesy of Teekathy @ FG


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 7, 2004)

Parabolan



Parabolan (no longer made) - 76 mg - 1.5 ml amp - Negma</li>


----------



## heavy (Aug 11, 2004)

As an FYI- British Dragon, as well as International Pharmaceuticals, have currently put this AAS back into production.   -heavy


----------

